# What is this



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Went to the Newport Aquarium and found this guy in the piranha tank. Its got a long tail fin and was chasing my hand when I put it up to the glass. It was in with about 10-15 cariba, and I know its not a cariba. What is it?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Best guess from those pictures...sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Approxmately, how large is this fish? Poor angle and photo. Elongated finnage (caudal fin), could be Serrasalmus/Pristobrycon. Not convinced by the photo that it is S. sanchezi in my opinion. I guess I'll have to take a trip to Newport Aquarium soon.

Not a good idea having that species mixed in with P. cariba.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I would have to guess the fish was about 6-8". Hard to get a good photo with it moving behind that 2" glass.

I took the photo cause it didnt look like a cariba to me. It was with cariba almost double its size, and I thought that something wasnt right.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Definitely not a Caribe imo, looks like a rhom of some kind to me.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Definitely not a Caribe imo, looks like a rhom of some kind to me.


Thats what I was thinking, some type of serra.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Approxmately, how large is this fish? Poor angle and photo. Elongated finnage (caudal fin), could be Serrasalmus/Pristobrycon. Not convinced by the photo that it is S. sanchezi in my opinion. I guess I'll have to take a trip to Newport Aquarium soon.
> 
> Not a good idea having that species mixed in with P. cariba.


Yup...you are right. It does look Pristobrycon.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

could maybe be a Pristobrycon striolatus?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought Pristobrycon had clear eyes? This P's eyes are red. The tail finnage is neat though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ksls Posted Today, 03:54 PM
> *I thought Pristobrycon had clear eyes?* This P's eyes are red. The tail finnage is neat though.


Not necessarily, some have dark eyes to reddish-orange. It depends on where it was collected. Its hard to detect any pattern markings on the body because of the reflective scales and lighting. I suspect it "might be" S. serrulatus or one of those in that complex.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow this is totally new to me, as most P's. Kinda looks like a red belly rhom









The tail fin is pretty cool though


----------

